# Need help connecting DVD player



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am unable to play the DTS audio track, rather i am able to play the Dolby Digital 5.1 movies only.

I am using the Philips DVD Player DVP 5150, using the Audio Multichannel output.

Can any body help me in explaining the how to use the coaxial digital output of my DVD player, will that help me in running DTS audio track?

My Home Theater supports the DTS and Dolby Digital 5.1

Help me please

Kapil


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: DTS sound track*

Do you mean the 5140? I'm not sure it offers DTS support, according to the online specs and a quick search of the manual. Is there a DTS logo on it or the box anywhere?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

*Re: DTS sound track*

it is not 5140.

there is not DTS logo on the DVD Player box or Player.


Can you tell me the use of digital coaxial cable here?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: DTS Vs Digital*



> I am using the Philips DVD Player DVP 5150, using the Audio Multichannel output.
> Can any body help me in explaining the how to use the coaxial digital output of my DVD player, will that help me in running DTS audio track?


Welcome to the shack! Your DVD player doesn't seem to have built in a DTS decoder, so it won't output DTS through analog output.
If your A/V receiver has a coaxial or optical input (most have unless very old), you should use them. Coaxial connection looks exactly as RCA type. It is a single RCA cable from the DVD player to the receiver (very easy). If your A/V receiver has DTS decoding (most of them do), then you're done.

Optical will work the same in principle but the cable is somewhat different.

You need to make sure you serlect bitstream out in the menu of your DVD player, otherwise it's like you've done nothing.

Hope this helps.


----------

